# What to do until CSW arrives??



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok so I get woken up by the weird banging noise this morning about 6am. I get up to see what it is and it was coming from Niblet's cage! I turned on the little flashlight to check on him and it was a very crazy/sad site!!

His wheel barring (sp?) had broken!! And the wheel itself had come off of the stand and he was in it...the wheel remained upright and little determined Niblet was continuing to wheel (like nothing had happened) and it was slamming the wheel into the side of the cage.

I immediately removed him from the wheel and started working on getting the wheel out of his cage. He was so pitiful looking!! He had this sad look on his face and I swear if he could talk, he would have been saying in the saddest little voice "Please fix it!!"

Well we decided to make an emergency run to petco today for a quick replacement until we could get the CSW ordered and have it shipped to us. Well Petco was completely out of wheels!!
I am about to place my order for the CSW right now but is there anything that you fellow hedgie owners suggest to keep Niblet occupied until it arrives? He is usually an avid wheeler and that is what he does for the majority of the night.

Any suggestions??


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Get the largest Comfort Wheel. Petsmart should have it, maybe try another Petco?


----------



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

We only have 1 petco.They said it would be Thursday before had anymore in.The closest petsmart or other petco is about an hour away. I, unfortunately, have to work 7p-7a tonight so driving a 2 hour round trip can't happen today (I actually should be sleeping but I can't sleep worrying about Niblet...lol).

I will probably try to drive and find him one tomorrow or call around before i drive to see who has one.


----------



## pokybaby (Jan 20, 2011)

It might be a little more money, but Amazon sells the extra large comfort wheels ($15.32) and if you had it shipped overnight you would get it quickly...


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

A lot of smaller non-chain pet stores will carry large comfort wheels as well. Have you checked those?


----------



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

We only have 1 other small pet store here. They don't have them either. I might try amazon.

It looks like it might a bit before the CSW arrives. It said it would take 3-5 business days for processing and then 2-3 for shipping.


----------



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

I just ordered the comfort wheel from amazon and it should be arriving tomorrow. The crazy thing is...they charge you more for shipping than they do the product! lol.

Well this one will do until we get our CSW!

Thanks everyone for all the suggestions! Now if he can just make it through tonight without a wheel.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh, I see your predicament. Try setting up a large playpen type area and let him run around for an hour or two each night until you are able to find a wheel. You can also put in some baby tennis balls, or the kind of cat toys that do not have holes in them, in his cage for him to play with overnight.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Great, I am glad you found the wheel!


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

nibletsmom said:


> We only have 1 other small pet store here. They don't have them either. I might try amazon.
> 
> It looks like it might a bit before the CSW arrives. It said it would take 3-5 business days for processing and then 2-3 for shipping.


Just to note the CSW is made by LarryT here, and he'd probably ship it asap if you PM'd him.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

nibletsmom said:


> We only have 1 other small pet store here. They don't have them either. I might try amazon.
> 
> It looks like it might a bit before the CSW arrives. It said it would take 3-5 business days for processing and then 2-3 for shipping.


That info is incorrect. I ship the wheels within 24hours(unless ordered on the weekend or holiday) of ordering and the wheel would arrive in 2 days time.

Edited to add
OK I see your order and you paid by E-Check and that does take a few days for payment to clear,sorry.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

we have an extra wheel as Atty isn't wheeling much these days that you could borrow if you'd like...just PM me...


----------



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

LarryT said:


> That info is incorrect. I ship the wheels within 24hours(unless ordered on the weekend or holiday) of ordering and the wheel would arrive in 2 days time.
> 
> Edited to add
> OK I see your order and you paid by E-Check and that does take a few days for payment to clear,sorry.


I am not sure why but that is the only option it would give me for payment. I have had that paypal account forever and never had that issue so I am not sure why the echeck was the only option for payment.

...anyways....

I did order an additional wheel from amazon and had it overnighted. It should arrive this morning some time. I knew that Niblet was NOT going to take to kindly to not having a wheel. And I was correct...lol. He kept my fiance up most of the night. He was very mischievous last night. I came home to a cage lined (around the top of the plastic liner) with cardboard and tape (on the inside of the cage). I woke my fiance to see what was up with this contraption and he told me that Niblet was climbing the bars of his cage and falling down into the cage!!!
Niblet is not a climber....but I guess that was his bought of rebellion for not having a wheel to run on. And EVERYTHING in his cage is rearranged and tipped over this morning when I came home from work. He was quite the busy little guy last night!!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

nibletsmom said:


> And EVERYTHING in his cage is rearranged and tipped over this morning when I came home from work. He was quite the busy little guy last night!!


At least he got some exercise? :?

BTW...if you find the comfort wheel makes noise, I tied pieces of fleece beyween the wheel and the stand to cut down on the 'rattling' that sounds, as my boyfriend says, 'like a possessed sewing machine ripping down a hill on a train' or something to that effect.


----------



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

MissC said:


> nibletsmom said:
> 
> 
> > And EVERYTHING in his cage is rearranged and tipped over this morning when I came home from work. He was quite the busy little guy last night!!
> ...


YES! I am very glad to see that at least he still got some exercise during the night. I thought it was cute though that it looked like frat party remains (minus the beer cans) this morning. lol.

The comfort wheel arrived a little earlier today. It is a little noisy but its fine....as long as he has a wheel tonight! lol. I will try the fleece thing!! Thanks for that advice! 

He is going to be so excited when he wakes up and discovers he has a wheel! I can't wait to see his little excited face!


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

YAY! i am so happy for the Niblet!


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

I can attest to how quiet MissC did make the wheel!  I haven't heard a single squeak or rattle from it.


----------



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

haha!

MissC...you know maybe you could make and sell a tutorial on making the comfort wheel silent!  

I am definitely trying the fleece trick tonight!!


----------

